# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [FFVII] conseil avant achat

## BainE

Bonjour,

j ai une grosse envie de me refaire FFVII, ca fait deja quelques jours que ce me trotte mais par contre j hsite entre la version PC (avec pas mal de bug a ce que j ai cru voir), et la version PS avec emulateur (j ai vendu ma PS).

Si des gens ont test les deux, ou au moins un et veulent me donner leur avis ca m interesse.

----------


## sacha69

Salut,

J'ai pas test avec un mulateur, mais je te dconseille la version pc, il y a plein de bugs d'affichage ds au fait que FFVII n'est pas adapt  des version rcentes de matriel. 

Sinon si t'as un vieux Windows 95 avec le matriel de la mme poque, je pense que a ira  :;):

----------


## Jidefix

J'ai test les deux et franchement il y a pas photo: si tu peux le faire tourner sur un mulateur (au pif: ePSXe), tu auras beaucoup moins d'ennuis.

J'ai achet la version PC en premier et voila en trs gros les diffrences. Pour la petite histoire c'tait sous windows 95, il me semble qu'il tourne mal sur XP:
PC:
- problme d'encoding des caractres: les trmas et caractres spciaux s'affichent mal ("AE! a fait mal!")
- plantages rguliers, surtout pendant les cinmatiques, et encore plus surtout lorsque l'mulateur YAMAHA tait activ (un truc pour amliorer la qualit de la musique)
- en parlant de la musique, c'tait peut-tre ma carte son mais le son tait minable: par exemple je n'ai dcouvert les churs de One Winged Angel qu'en le refaisant sur playstation

Avantage par rapport  la version playstation, mme mule (a fait trs longtemps qu'ePSXe a corrig tous les bugs qu'il y avait pour ce jeu):
- si quelqu'un sait quoi mettre l je suis preneur. Peut-tre un peu de bidouille  faire dans les paramtres audio/vido, mais les bonnes configurations se trouvent facilement.

Bref, un portage PC rat, comme Squaresoft sait si bien les faire (FFVIII tait encore pire).

edit: point supplmentaire en faveur de l'mulateur: la sauvegarde d'tat, qui permet de sauvegarder n'importe o. C'est bte mais du coup tu n'es pas olig de t'arrter sur un point de sauvegarde.

----------


## sacha69

Et ben grce  ce topic, je crois que je vais le refaire sur pc avec mulateur ^^

Par contre il me semblait qu'avec Windows 95 il tournait pas trop mal, je l'ai test avec XP et je confirme que c'est une horreur.

----------


## Rayek

Bizarre , moi il tourne parfaitement sur PC,  de meilleur graphisme que sur console  ::koi:: 

Si y en a que cela interesse, j'ai des patch spcifique pour FFVII qui arrange pas mal les choses et qui permette de faire quelques modifications (avec les persos en normal comme dans les combat au lieu d'tre en SD, plus de plantage au niveau de la course de chocobo, etc ...)

----------


## Jidefix

Avec les patchs je sais pas j'ai jamais essay, a dpend surement aussi de la configuration, par exemple mon ordi de l'poque tait un Cyrix 166, carte vido voodoo banshee (ahhh les 3dfx... la nostalgie), 64MO de RAM EDO. C'tait fluide quand mme!

Du coup a corrige aussi les grosses lvres?
j'avais oubli a aussi dans la comparaison: les persos SD (sur l'cran de jeu normal) ont des lvres assez visibles.

----------


## Rayek

Pour les lvres je ne sais plus

Via Megaupload :

Sko Patch : Permet pas mal de modifications
Chocobo Patch Pour la version XP qui vite le plantage ds la premire courses de chocobo
NPC 2.0 : Permet la modif des personnages du jeu
High Res : Permet de lancer le jeu dans des rsolutions plus grande

----------


## BainE

a me fait bien hsiter tout ca, 
mais je penche plus pour le PC quand meme.

@Rayek
t arrives a le finir y a pas de soucis (j ai vu pas mal de mecs qui parlent de problemes avec le CD2) ?

----------


## Leonhart

Rachetes-toi une bonne vielle PS et joue y avec  ::ccool::

----------


## BainE

> Rachetes-toi une bonne vielle PS et joue y avec


Bah, j ai deja la wii et entre les mario, mega man et street fighters j aurais pas le temps pour autre chose que FF7 sur la Play  ::P:

----------


## Rayek

> a me fait bien hsiter tout ca, 
> mais je penche plus pour le PC quand meme.
> 
> @Rayek
> t arrives a le finir y a pas de soucis (j ai vu pas mal de mecs qui parlent de problemes avec le CD2) ?


Le problme du CD2 est la course de chocobo (si mes souvenirs sont bons) et un des patch corrige ce problme.

Sinon, avec ces patch j'ai fini le jeu sans rencontr de problmes particuliers (juste des plantage du jeu, mais c'est les alas des jeu PC :p)

----------


## Leonhart

> Bah, j ai deja la wii et entre les mario, mega man et street fighters j aurais pas le temps pour autre chose que FF7 sur la Play


C'est pas grave a, tu met la PS dans un coin avec FF7. Comme a tu pourra le reprendre/recommencer sans avoir les problmes d'mulation.

Et aprs, tu pourra enchainer sur le huit, le neuf, puis 1-2 et 4-5 puis 6. Tout a sur une PSone  ::ccool:: 

N'oublions pas de signaler au passage, que l'mulation des Final Fantasy est illgale  ::mouarf::

----------


## sacha69

> C'est pas grave a, tu met la PS dans un coin avec FF7. Comme a tu pourra le reprendre/recommencer sans avoir les problmes d'mulation.
> 
> Et aprs, tu pourra enchainer sur le huit, le neuf, puis 1-2 et 4-5 puis 6. Tout a sur une PSone


Ou alors tu vois encore plus grand et tu achtes la PS3, comme a tu pourras jouer aussi aux 10, 10-2, 12 et bientt 13 !!  ::yaisse3::

----------


## Leonhart

> Ou alors tu vois encore plus grand et tu achtes la PS3, comme a tu pourras jouer aussi aux 10, 10-2, 12 et bientt 13 !!


C'est pas le mme tarifs aussi. Psone = 10, PS3 = 250  ::mouarf:: 

Et sans vouloir troller, aprs le 9 et le dpart du trio Amano/Sakaguchi/Uematsu, les jeux n'ont de FF que le nom ! Cela n'a plus rien a voir malheureusement  ::calim2:: 

Alors que FF5, CA c'est du RPG japonais  ::ccool::

----------


## sacha69

C'est sr que c'est pas les mmes prix  ::P: 

Je suis du mme avis en ce qui concerne la "dfinition" des FF maintenant, j'ai l'impression de voir un peu tout le temps la mme chose (univers, personnages ..) et les fins sont trop courtes !! Ceci dit a reste d'une qualit visuelle extra ^^ 




> Et sans vouloir troller, aprs le 9 et le dpart du trio Amano/Sakaguchi/Uematsu,


Il me semble que Uematsu a t absent juste  pour FF10-2 (a s'y connait d'ailleurs, on voit bien la diffrence de style), non ?

Et vive Crisis Core !

----------


## Leonhart

> Je suis du mme avis en ce qui concerne la "dfinition" des FF maintenant, j'ai l'impression de voir un peu tout le temps la mme chose (univers, personnages ..) et les fins sont trop courtes !!


Oui, ce sont sans doute de bons RPG ... mais plus de Final Fantasy ^^




> Ceci dit a reste d'une qualit visuelle extra ^^


L'habit est loin de faire le moine ! 
Je prfre un jeu de la trempe de Fable II  ::ccool:: 




> Il me semble que Uematsu a t absent juste  pour FF10-2 (a s'y connait d'ailleurs, on voit bien la diffrence de style), non ?


Il ne compose que les thmes principaux dans les jeux X, X/2 et XII. Sont travail est maintenant encore plus pisodique. 

Mais quel bonheur d'entendre sa composition dans un Super Smash Bros. Brawl par exemple  ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour FF7, je plussoie l'mulateur encore, vu que ma version PC avait tendance  planter ds que je cherchais  quitter, ou  la fin de certaines FMV.

J'ai tent une fois de l'installer sous XP et essayer le patch XP: Il a crash  la fin des FMVs Squaresoft et Eidos...  ::?:

----------


## shadowmoon

perso, pour jouer  des vieux jeu PC sur mon ordi, j'utilise la DOSbox : http://www.dosbox.com/

----------


## gmotw

(Les jeux ps fonctionnent aussi sur ps2 et a reste toujours moins cher qu'une ps3. Enfin, je dis a je dis rien, hein)

----------


## BainE

Ils ont pas annonc une PS3 a 250 pour bientot ?

je vais regarder ca  ::D:

----------


## Jidefix

Bon tant qu'on est aux propositions originales, je propose FFVII sur PSP!
Il marche trs bien, sauf au CD 3 o il j'ai pas encore russi  aller dans un combat ou sur la carte du monde (oui c'est un peu chiant).
J'espre qu'ils corrigeront a!

----------


## sacha69

> (Les jeux ps fonctionnent aussi sur ps2 et a reste toujours moins cher qu'une ps3. Enfin, je dis a je dis rien, hein)


Bien entendu  ::):  je parlais simplement en prvision de FF13, qui lui sera sur ps3




> Il ne compose que les thmes principaux dans les jeux X, X/2 et XII. Sont travail est maintenant encore plus pisodique.


C'est donc lui qui a d remodeler le thme de FF dans FF12, il me fait frissonner  chaque fois que je l'coute ^^




> Ils ont pas annonc une PS3 a 250 pour bientot ?


Oui a a bien t annonc




> Bon tant qu'on est aux propositions originales, je propose FFVII sur PSP!


Je l'ai dnich il y a peu, mais pas encore test...

----------


## Leonhart

> Bon tant qu'on est aux propositions originales, je propose FFVII sur PSP!


Existant aussi sur le PSN  ::):

----------


## BainE

Ce soir j attaque la Shinra !!!

Bon ben c'est PC.
Par contre comme il est pas tres beau, mais comme il est trop bien quand meme  ::D:

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu l'as pris sur PC et il marche parfaitement?  :8O: 
Pas de plantage aprs une FMV?
Pas de plantage en quittant?

...

Cocu!

*Edit:* Ah, j'ai oubli de prciser aussi, sur la version PC les musiques sont en MIDI. a se remarque particulirement avec One Winged Angel, qui est suppose avoir des paroles...

----------


## BainE

> Tu l'as pris sur PC et il marche parfaitement? 
> Pas de plantage aprs une FMV?
> Pas de plantage en quittant?
> 
> ...
> 
> Cocu!
> 
> *Edit:* Ah, j'ai oubli de prciser aussi, sur la version PC les musiques sont en MIDI. a se remarque particulirement avec One Winged Angel, qui est suppose avoir des paroles...


Ben je suis au pied du pilonne du secteur 6, j ai rcuprer la batterie, et je vais peter la gueule au prsident pour rcupr Marlne et Aeris, ca doit faire 3 ou 4 heures de jeux et jusque la aucun plantage, vraiment aucun.

Mais c est vrai ma femme est en vacances, je sais pas ce qu elle fait de ses journes  :;): 

P.S. : j ai mis aucun patch pour l instant.

----------


## millie

Je crois que j'avais fait tout midgar sur PC sans aucun plantage  ::ccool::  (aprs j'ai d arrter, je sais plus pourquoi)

Pareil, sur FF8 sur PC, jamais eu de problme.

----------


## Rayek

> Tu l'as pris sur PC et il marche parfaitement? 
> Pas de plantage aprs une FMV?
> Pas de plantage en quittant?
> 
> ...
> 
> Cocu!
> 
> *Edit:* Ah, j'ai oubli de prciser aussi, sur la version PC les musiques sont en MIDI. a se remarque particulirement avec One Winged Angel, qui est suppose avoir des paroles...


Avec les patch il ne devrait avoir plus aucun problme.

Pour la musique finale, tu peux avoir les voix aussi mais faut faire une manipulation avec la carte son (que je me souviens plus mais que j'avais reussit  l'poque avec ma Soundblaster 64 :p) ainsi qu'avec leur truc de config.

----------


## Leonhart

> Pareil, sur FF8 sur PC, jamais eu de problme.


FF8 tant sorti sur PC en portage officiel, il faut mieux ne pas passez par emulateur et se dgotter cette version  ::ccool::

----------


## millie

Ah, FF7 n'tait pas officiel sur PC ?  ::aie::

----------


## Leonhart

> En 1998, Final Fantasy VII est port par Eidos Interactive sur Windows. Cette nouvelle sortie (sur quatre CD cette fois), prs de 7 mois aprs la version europenne, prsente des graphismes plus lisses et corrige certaines erreurs, toutefois, elle souffre galement de ses propres bugs et dfauts en raison de problmes inhrents  l'architecture PC.


Autant pour moi  ::ccool::

----------


## Mdinoc

"officiel", a veut dire que le portage du VIII a t fait par Square?

Dans tous les cas, j'en ai entendu la mme chose que pour le VII: Un mulateur playstation marcherait mieux que la version PC...

----------


## Leonhart

> "officiel", a veut dire que le portage du VIII a t fait par Square?


Cela veut dire que Square l'a autoris. Le portage a t, dans les deux cas, fait par EIDOS interactive.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

et sous Linux avec wine et PlayOnLinux quelqu'un a essay ? vous m'avez donne envie de le reprendre ce jeu...
wine bien entendu configur pour windows 95 ou 98

----------


## BainE

Re,

bon faut etre un peu maso pour jouer a FF7 sur PC, y a quand mme un sacr paquet de bugs (la premiere arrive au gold saucer, chocobo, plantage alatoire...). 

Petit tips le pack KL(M) codec est a vir idalement, j avais les persos incrust dans les cinmatique avant de l'enlever et plantage de la cinmatique dans le tlscope de bugenhagen.

----------


## Gnoce

Ah canyon cosmos et sa musique reposante, et Red XIII ... Nostalgie  ::calim2::

----------


## BainE

> Ah canyon cosmos et sa musique reposante, et Red XIII ... Nostalgie


J ai bien eu le temps de l ecouter du coup avec ce plantage  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Petit tips le pack KL(M) codec est a vir idalement, j avais les persos incrust dans les cinmatique avant de l'enlever et plantage de la cinmatique dans le tlscope de bugenhagen.


Que veux-tu dire par "j'avais les persos incrusts dans les cinmatiques" ?

Car c'est normal d'avoir des persos superposs sur elles. L o a devient marrant, c'est quand tu as la cinmatique ralentie, et les persos en avance sur celles-ci...
C'tait le cas chez moi, j'ai d changer de paramtres d'affichage pour que la cinmatique de Bugenhagen ne plante pas...

----------


## BainE

> Que veux-tu dire par "j'avais les persos incrusts dans les cinmatiques" ?


Et toi que je fais beaucoup de fautes ? C est pas faux, j ai honte  ::oops:: 

Ce que je veux dire c est qu au dbut de la cinmatique les persos sont  leur place mais ils ne bougent pas, ils restent  la mme place. C est un peu embtant  Junon, quand la plateforme est cens te faire descendre, tu restes en hauteur et tu marches dans le vide vers a peu pres la direction de la porte la plus proche. A Midgar quand tu t chappes en t accrochant  un cable, tu vois bien le cble se balancer, mais ton perso reste fig a sa place d origine... voila, du coup la dsinstallation de KLM a rgl le pb.

----------


## Satch

Je n'ai pas lu toutes les rponses prcdentes, alors peut-tre que ce que je vais dire a dj t dit.

Pour moi, la version PS est de TRES loin meilleure pour une seule raison : Les musiques, et en particulier la musique du dernier affrontement.
PS : Une composition magnifique
PC : Un midi tout pourri...

Juste pour a....

Sinon, les 2 se valent.

----------

